# Pick on someone your own size...



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

This bully gets OWNED!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like he got what was coming to him


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

and where were the teachers?!?!? I'm glad the kid stood up for himself BUT

knowing what I know about the state of our country, if the string bean had been seriously hurt or even died..... Even though big boy was just using self defence... there would be lawsuits, and who knows what all else...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they're in england... there was a big story about it and all...


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I've watched this clip a dozen times or more, i love it, good on the big guy for saying enough is enough LOL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> they're in england... there was a big story about it and all...


ah well there ya go... anything goes in england :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

screw bullies!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> screw bullies!


i agree ,he was kinda of a small bully,bet he dont pick on that kid no more


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The big guy was a sleeper, that's for sure. Good for him!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL. :nutkick: Take that you bully!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Teachers now a days don't give two @#$%'s about kids, all they want is there paycheck, take it from somebody in school right now..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I wish i would have stood up for myself when I was that age. I was the fat kid. Im proud of him. He took a lot there then defended himself till the threat was stopped and walked away.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> and where were the teachers?!?!? I'm glad the kid stood up for himself BUT
> 
> knowing what I know about the state of our country, if the string bean had been seriously hurt or even died..... Even though big boy was just using self defence... there would be lawsuits, and who knows what all else...


There were lawsuits involved and that sucks because the bully goy what he deserved. I also think the big kid was kicked out of school but the bully was not.

I think it was in Australia made headline news


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah i've seen this before for a few laughs. If you look at the related videos section there's an interview of the bully claiming that HE is the victim... and yeah this was Austalia


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats bs when that kid started it clearly the other kid was minding his business then when it doesnt go the beotches way now he is the victim what a vag


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

lol pretty much.. But isn't that how it goes for most people like that? They think they're king **** until someone puts them in their place!


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

i think he knocked him retarded:thinking:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

That right there is some funny stuff.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i remember this...pretty sure the bully got his leg broke on that one!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

that was funny as hell just goes to show you keep pushing ppl they will push back when they had enuff


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Been there, I was the big kid in school, constantly picked on, slowed it down for a while after getting in a fight with a guy holding back till he got me in a headlock, than I just took his legs out, lifted him up and pretty much power slammed him on his back. He stood up like he wanted more than realized it hurt for him to stand up straight so he took off. 

Kudos to the kid tho for standing up for himself, hopefully if this does go to court the judge see's this and takes it as self defense cause that's really what it is. I surprised the kid held back after that first shot to the chin, I woulda lost my s**t than and there

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats one of the reasons I hated school , I always got picked on , pushed , made fun off , I always just took it and got up and walked away, I hated going to school because I knew I would get harassed ,then one day enough was enough , one of the "cool kids" , tried to be "cool" in front of some girls and guys and I snapped .... grabbed him by hair and smashed his head into a locker , he dropped like a wet rag , split open his forehead ,left a nice dent in the locker from his thick skull !!! I didnt have many problems after that , actually a few of the "cool" kids became my friends and I got a girlfriend outta the incident lol . Still very very good friends with 2 of the guys that used to harass me .


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

Never really got picked on or bullied... ol man talt me to find the badest sob in my class and go ahaed and do my best so i did.. after we was able to come back to school i never had a problom out of nobody


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

contractor09 said:


> Never really got picked on or bullied... ol man talt me to find the badest sob in my class and go ahaed and do my best so i did.. after we was able to come back to school i never had a problom out of nobody


Are you sure that you didn't pick up a log out of the fire to hit them with?


----------

